# Dutch word for pliers (Turks Fruit 1975)



## lambertblinnphong

Hello,

I am currently watching the film Turks Fruit (1975) , in Dutch with English subtitles but can't determine the word he is using when asking, or rather shouting for pliers?! 
He seems to be using a word with the syllable "tang" but I can't make out the word. I started studying Dutch recently. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Peterdg

The generic word for pliers in Dutch is indeed "tang", but there are several kinds of pliers, so it's possibile something comes before the word "tang".

(You can look in the Dutch *wikipedia page for "tang"* and it will give you an extensive list of all kinds of pliers in Dutch; of course, I don't know which one is used in the movie.)


----------



## lambertblinnphong

Thank you so much for your help 



Peterdg said:


> The generic word for pliers in Dutch is indeed "tang", but there are several kinds of pliers, so it's possibile something comes before the word "tang".
> 
> (You can look in the Dutch *wikipedia page for "tang"* and it will give you an extensive list of all kinds of pliers in Dutch; of course, I don't know which one is used in the movie.)


----------



## lambertblinnphong

I have been watching the scene again and he shouts "Een tang nisje!" While "een tang" is clear, I can't make out the word that follows: it sounds like nisje or nuisje?! The character is in pain and pissed off as he is shouting this.


----------



## Peterdg

Could it be "meisje" (="girl")?


----------



## lambertblinnphong

I don't think it is "meisje" although he is in the company of a young woman and asks her to get the pliers (tang) from a farm (boerderij).



Peterdg said:


> Could it be "meisje" (="girl")?


----------



## Mike Hunt

Probably "nichtje" ?


----------



## lambertblinnphong

Mike Hunt said:


> Probably "nichtje" ?


Not sure.
The girl isn't his niece but his girlfriend, unless it means something else in slang?!


----------



## Mike Hunt

"Nicht" is also used in other ways, but I have not heard anyone calling their girlfriend like that.

There are also the female names Nish and Nisha.


----------

